# Handheld battery powered thruster demo



## vansinn (Feb 28, 2016)

A must have for my freeskates - one more way to try not getting killed 
The vid is in Norvegian, but you'll get the idea:

https://tv.nrk.no/serie/forbrukerinspektoerene/MDHP11001315/25-03-2015#t=3m24s


----------

